# Fascinate Cm7 2.3.4 7/17



## solido888 (Jul 31, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone can give me a link to a copy of jts 2.3.4 cm7 from 7/17. I fried my sdcard and the most recent release I have now is the 7/13, and I am reluctant to go back to the nightlies (2.3.5) just yet.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just realized you.prob meant fascinate version
Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"scarmon25 said:


> This is the last build he posted on 7/21. I don't have any other ones. Don't know if this is what you need or not. http://db.tt/pwF8X6x
> 
> Gingerbread is Yummy


Probably should ask what phone he has.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah I just realized that. My mistakes. If you need the mesmerize version then that will work. Don't have anything for fascinate. Sorry

I'm still getting used to the combination fascinate/mesmerize "general" section. So used to them being seperate.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## solido888 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, sorry I should have clarified. It is for the VZW fascinate version. Thanks for posting though.

Edit: Fixed thread topic


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

should be finished uploading in just a few short minutes:
ROM- http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15766790/update-cm-7.1.0-Fascinate-KANG-0717-signed.zip
GAPPS- http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15766790/gapps_update-2.3.5-gb-20110725-signed.zip
GB BL- http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15766790/GBBootloaders.tar

I tossed everything you could need for one stop shopping.

and the upload is done.


----------



## solido888 (Jul 31, 2011)

m00ney said:


> i tossed everything you could need for one stop shopping.


thanks!


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

M00NEY said:


> should be finished uploading in just a few short minutes:
> ROM- http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15766790/update-cm-7.1.0-Fascinate-KANG-0717-signed.zip
> GAPPS- http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15766790/gapps_update-2.3.5-gb-20110725-signed.zip
> GB BL- http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15766790/GBBootloaders.tar
> ...


I wonder if that version contain the fix for Sound Dock Redirect. According to the thread of his, he didn't fit it until 7/18, but the build on it is 7/17. I wonder if that incorporates it or not.


----------



## Crucial (Aug 11, 2011)

smilepak said:


> I wonder if that version contain the fix for Sound Dock Redirect. According to the thread of his, he didn't fit it until 7/18, but the build on it is 7/17. I wonder if that incorporates it or not.


I remember hearing something about a 7/18 patch for 7/17. But I never saw it myself.


----------



## ivorycruncher (Aug 2, 2011)

Check the thread on XDA for the 7/18 patch. It's a kernel patch, or possibly a complete kernel, but not a whole rom. If you install a later build, such as 7/25, you will have to reflash the patch afterward if you want dock audio and improved sensors.

Just FYI, features like dock audio and BLN are not present in any of the nightlies, and won't ever be, according to jt, since they require third party software. Those features will have to be added via custom kernels going forward.


----------



## solido888 (Jul 31, 2011)

I may be blind, but I was unable to find the thread on xda, which is why I posted this thread.


----------



## ivorycruncher (Aug 2, 2011)

It's an old, closed thread, so it's not easily visible anymore. Here's the link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1116424


----------

